
Ask HN: Why so few virus cases in Russia? - matt_the_bass
Russia is reporting so few cases of coronavirus. Why? Are they not reporting? Not testing? Not admitting?
======
hourislate
I can't confirm this as true. It was a Russian posting it on a board but he
said they had over 11000 cases and 600 dead about 2 weeks ago with the
majority in Far East Russia.

If it was true then I would imagine the problem has grown but I believe the
Russians like the Chinese are able to institute stricter policies than the
West could when it comes to lock downs and no go zones.

------
smarri
Russia closed its border with China in January. Article (pay wall)
[https://www.ft.com/content/75adafb6-4306-11ea-
abea-0c7a29cd6...](https://www.ft.com/content/75adafb6-4306-11ea-
abea-0c7a29cd66fe)

------
lonelappde
Russia is relatively isolated from the rest of the world. Officials recently
reported cases coming in from Italy so it will be spreading.

------
crankylinuxuser
It's like the US.

If you restrict testing, very few can be found to test positive..... So you
can say things like:

"Only 12 have been found positive." or "Our community/city has nobody tested
positive."

Long story short, it's a sham.

------
sloaken
How free do you think the news reporting in Russia is? I would expect you only
hear what the government wants you to hear.

------
duxup
Does it seem like they should have more?

------
YaBa
Vodka.

~~~
CyberFonic
Stronger alcohol than hand sanitiser - and tastes better ... only just.

